# Mozart's Requiem



## toongirl

The Durham Sinfonia will play in the small market town of Morpeth next month. Can't wait.

See http://www.morpethherald.co.uk/news/Mozarts-Requiem-for-Morpeth.3809605.jp for details.


----------



## opus67

Hi, toongirl. Welcome to TC. I wish I could attend the concert, but alas, it isn't quite in my neighbourhood.


----------

